
What Mary Had - sr2
https://stallman.org/articles/what-mary-had.html
======
gjvc
I think the fear of being watched by hacked IoT devices running closed-source
software which is under control of a vendor will go a long way to help many
people understand RMS' thesis, if they haven't done so before now. People tend
to pay attention when the problem is on their doorstep (or in their living
room, car, etc...).

~~~
sr2
_Hypponen 's law_: Whenever an appliance is described as being "smart", it's
vulnerable

[https://twitter.com/mikko/status/808291670072717312](https://twitter.com/mikko/status/808291670072717312)

